

Ask HN: What are your favorite tools for simple website development? - ISeemToBeAVerb

Most talk around here revolves around complex web development issues, so I thought it might be interesting and informative to reexamine simple projects.  I'm curious, with so many choices at your disposal, what's your favorite toolset for simple website development? For clarification, simple might mean something along the lines of a small business website for a client or a blog for a friend.
======
onlyup
A blog - wordpress.

Anything that is slightly blog like - wordpress.

If something needs to be customised a lot - Django.

------
tersiag
I like codeigniter for simple websites and as for blogs its between wordpress
and silverstripe

------
bhalden89
I like Espresso(IDE) for Mac. You can see instant changes in the preview(even
the javascript)

